# Things I built to build the thing...



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

As I am going through my project blog for a kitchen table I'm building, I came across all the pieces and things I had to make/build along the way. Here's a gallery and decription of them…

https://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2013/5/19/things-i-built-to-build-the-thing


----------

